# Any mods for A6 C7 2.0??



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I used to drive a TT MK2 3.2 and I liked the exhaust sound. With this new vehicle I feel like I am driving a hybrid vehicle. Any recomendations?

I am also looking into getting the Vossen CV3, any suggestions on the offset? I was thinking 20x10 with a 42 offset, any suggestions about that set up?


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

*no suggestions?*

:thumbdown:


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Mods*

I have some information for those that don't like stock vehicles 
I spoke with some people from Stasis Eng, and they are realizing the exhaust for the A6 2.0 in the following weeks. Also they are working already in the software for the same vehicle. With that said, we potentially be looking at 310 HP if you do the whole package. This would be an increase of almost a 100 HP


----------



## tchort (Feb 11, 2000)

That would be awesome, i just got a 2.0t about a month ago.


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Mods*

I have 4 weeks with the car as well, and I like it. As I mentioned before, the exhaust suppose to be release some time during the following weeks, the software is taking a little longer, but it suposse to come out soon as well. I went to Stasis website and the upgrades are expensive. There is one package tha gives a 65 hp gain, and it cost more than $11,000, so I am asuming that the package with the 100 HP gains will be close to $14000. I hope I am mistaken


----------



## tchort (Feb 11, 2000)

11-14k? or did you mean hundred, I just fell off the chair reading it


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

*.,*

I did mean thousands, I felt the same way when I read the price online. And, I don't even think that installation fees are included. I read that it needs to be done at an Audi dealer in order to get the warranty for five years. I also read that there are some other shops that might be able to install the equipment, but the warranty might not be the same. You can check it out at this website. Now, the one they show there is the package for the A4 and the A5, and I am assuming that whenever the A6 2.0 package comes out, it might have similar prices. 

http://stasisengineering.com/signature/stasis-signature-series-a5-20-2010 

http://stasisengineering.com/products/packages/audi-a5-20-challenge-edition


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

I suspect the Stasis remap will arrive about the same time as the APR remap.

Cooosing between the two all comes to the value to you of the Stasis warranty. I think one could put together a similar upgrade path for much less than Stasis. Both ways potentially voids the Audi warranty.


----------

